# Pickled Garlic - 3 Ways



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

_Costco sells a 3 pound bag of peeled garlic cloves which is why I originally started doing a variety of pickled garlics._








*Celery Seed version - Ready in 3-4 weeks*

1 pound peeled garlic cloves
Optional: 1 or 2 red/orange/yellow peppers, cut into slices
4 cups white vinegar
1 1/4 cups granulated sugar
1 tsp celery seed
1 tsp mustard seed - ground
Spice bag (or cheese cloth & twine)​
Bring vinegar, sugar, & spices to a boil over med-high heat, boil for 5 minutes.
Add garlic cloves and bring back to a boil, boil for another 5 minutes.
Remove from heat and discard spice bag.
(*If you're using smaller jars like I do use a slotted spoon to get garlic into the jars)
Fill jar(s) with garlic to about 1" from the top.
Add the liquid to about 1/4" from the top. 
Cap and let cool to roughly room temp.
Refrigerate 3 to 4 weeks.








*Coriander Seed Version - Ready in 3-4 weeks*

1 pound peeled garlic cloves
1 1/4 cup white vinegar (white wine vinegar is good too)
1 cup water
1 tablespoon salt

_Add to each jar:_
1/4 tsp whole black pepper corns
1/8 tsp ground cumin
1/8 tsp whole mustard seed
1/8 tsp bay leaves
1/8 tsp coriander seed
Optional: 1/8 to 1/4 tsp red pepper flakes​
Bring vinegar, water, & salt to a boil, reduce heat to low and cover until ready to fill jars.
Fill jars with garlic cloves to about 1/2" from the top. 
Add hot vinegar mixture to about 1/4" from the top. 
Cap and let cool to roughly room temp.
Refrigerate 3 to 4 weeks.








*Fennel Seed Version - Ready in 8 hours.*

1 pound peeled garlic cloves

_Pickling solution:_
1 1/2 cup water
1 cup white vinegar
3/4 cup granulated sugar
3 1/2 tbs salt
1 1/2 tsp whole fennel seeds
1 1/2 tsp whole mustard seeds
1 2/3 tsp whole black pepper corns
Optional: 1 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes​
Bring a saucepan of water to a boil, add garlic cloves and boil for 3 minutes, then drain.
Fill jar(s) with garlic cloves to 1" of top.

Bring the 1 1/2 cup water, vinegar, sugar, salt, and spices to a boil over high heat until sugar and salt are dissolved.
Evenly distribute pickling solution spices to jars.
Pour hot pickling solution into jars to about 1/2" of the top.
Cap and let cool to around room temperature.
Refrigerate minimum 8 hrs.


_*As a note, I use table salt so my pickling solutions are cloudy. If you want a clearer solution use kosher salt or pickling salt._


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've never had that. What do you eat it with?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't eat it at all, not a fan of garlic nor vinegar/pickles/etc, but my husband eats a few of them alone (as an almost daily snack.) He loves pretty much anything pickled, but garlic is one of his favorites.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My stress, have you seen this?

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/garlic-peeling-hack_l_5d08fca9e4b0f7b744273ab4/amp


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've purchased a bottle of garlic cloves and thought that they were bland, almost tasteless. Are the ones from Costco any different?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

That's part of why I started making pickled garlics for my husband, he couldn't find any pre-made that he liked.

The only pickled thing we've really found in stores that he likes are garlic stuffed olives. Costco occasionally has some by "Tassos" that he likes enough that we had to buy a special long spoon specifically so he could get them out of the tall jar :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> My stress, have you seen this?
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/garlic-peeling-hack_l_5d08fca9e4b0f7b744273ab4/amp


I haven't found a hack worth it personally. I typically prepare two ways; first is cutting the ends of each clove off and slice them, so the skin comes off pretty easy. Second is mincing in the food processor so I just smash the whole cloves with the flat of a knife, they typically pop right out of the skins.


----------

